# ***ROLL'N VIDEOS VOL.12***



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man! Got another Video for you guys and girls! This one has some of the best footage Ive shoot!! Big John & Todd has a on going Battle in this one! Yes it has the el central hop that everyone's been waiting for! The MIDWEST Man! You Guys Put it down in this Video there are 4 shows from the MIDWEST on this d.v.d! AZ also put it down, Bubba and Mando put in a lot of work on this one! I cant forget about the Vegas Hop (majestics C.C Picnic) A must See! Q.O.Q is set to be released 01.22.09! I am taking Pre orders Now through 01.15.09 Pre orders will be sent out 01.17.09! Here is a sneek peek of my new D.V.D!!!










heres a preview!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZN1IgQlHvA


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Damn it's about time.LOL can't wait to see it,finnally the midwest is getting some respect.I'll have a gang of these for sale so anyone out here just hit me up.Big props to jamol for going everywhere to put our lowriding game on the map.Keep up the good work brother.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

come on now, were is the video clip roll'n????? :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 5 2009, 10:07 AM~12610698
> *come on now, were is the video clip roll'n????? :biggrin:
> *


its a must


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 5 2009, 01:07 PM~12610698
> *come on now, were is the video clip roll'n????? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 5 2009, 11:07 AM~12610698
> *come on now, were is the video clip roll'n????? :biggrin:
> *


its coming


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 5 2009, 12:36 PM~12611541
> *its coming
> *


ok its up!!!


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Roll'n this is Danny from Kingman, shit looks real good. i need a copy :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 5 2009, 01:33 PM~12612058
> *hey Roll'n this is Danny from Kingman, shit looks real good. i need a copy :biggrin:
> *


i got you! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 5 2009, 11:09 AM~12610725
> *its a must
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

looking good roll'n :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 5 2009, 06:02 PM~12614499
> *looking good roll'n :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## GAME TIME (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GAME TIME_@Jan 5 2009, 07:07 PM~12615278
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyrone_rolls_a_85 (Jul 29, 2005)

looks bad ass rollin.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyrone_rolls_a_85_@Jan 5 2009, 07:28 PM~12615583
> *looks bad ass rollin.
> *


It's A Good One! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 5 2009, 07:15 PM~12615427
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Sup, homie...Looks good , can't wait...You say quality over quanity???You dont want 25 vol. in a year and only make 20 on each vol. :0


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD ROLL'N CANT WAIT TO GET MY COPY :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Fire like usual!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 5 2009, 08:02 PM~12616046
> *Sup, homie...Looks good , can't wait...You say quality over quanity???You dont want 25 vol. in a year and only make 20 on each vol. :0
> *


 :0 No Sir


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2009, 08:42 PM~12616624
> *Fire like usual!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn: :biggrin: :thumbsup: Thanks Homie!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 575 Droptop_@Jan 5 2009, 08:40 PM~12616597
> *:thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD ROLL'N CANT WAIT TO GET MY COPY :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking good Jamal  we'll see you in San Luis :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

well i see you are in the right direction of your al mighty mentor :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jan 5 2009, 09:04 PM~12616982
> *Looking good Jamal   we'll see you in San Luis :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 5 2009, 09:12 PM~12617106
> *well i see you are in the right direction of your al mighty mentor :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT for Roll'n :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 5 2009, 09:18 PM~12617208
> *TTT for Roll'n :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks homie!


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jan 5 2009, 09:22 PM~12617284
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 5 2009, 09:23 PM~12617294
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt looks good :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZN1IgQlHvA :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD A USUAL ROLL'N ! :thumbsup: NICE QUALITY FOOTAGE! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 5 2009, 09:40 AM~12610480
> *Man! Got another Video for you guys and girls! This one has some of the best footage Ive shoot!! Big John & Todd has a on going Battle in this one! Yes it has the el central hop that everyone's been waiting for! The MIDWEST Man! You Guys Put it down in this Video there are 4 shows from the MIDWEST on this d.v.d! AZ also put it down, Bubba and Mando put in a lot of work on this one! I cant forget about the Vegas Hop (majestics C.C Picnic) A must See! Q.O.Q is set to be released 01.22.09! I am taking Pre orders Now through 01.15.09  Pre orders will be sent out 01.17.09! Here is a sneek peek of my new D.V.D!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THE PRICE SHIPPED???


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

YOU MISSED ALOT OF HOPPING FRI-SAT-SUN.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 6 2009, 12:27 AM~12619384
> *YOU MISSED ALOT OF HOPPING FRI-SAT-SUN.
> 
> 
> *


that cause of willy! I called Truucha and ask him to film on friday and he went but no 1 hopped! willy told me you guys was on the way over at 3:30pm and i told truucha that he waited till like 6:00p.m and nothing happened i would have had this hop if i knew it was going to be at 8:00pm


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Jamal when can I get my copy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 6 2009, 06:52 AM~12620201
> *What's up Jamal when can I get my copy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


Soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

whats the price??


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

Wasup Roll'n, do u have any distrubitors in da Houston/Pasadena tx area...if not Southside Hydraulics in Pasadena,Tx is down!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 6 2009, 12:59 PM~12621560
> *Wasup Roll'n, do u have any distrubitors in da Houston/Pasadena tx area...if not Southside Hydraulics in Pasadena,Tx is down!!
> *


I asked Roll'n the same thing...he said no one in Houston


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 6 2009, 10:59 AM~12621560
> *Wasup Roll'n, do u have any distrubitors in da Houston/Pasadena tx area...if not Southside Hydraulics in Pasadena,Tx is down!!
> *


None but i got the number now! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 6 2009, 11:01 AM~12621569
> *I asked Roll'n the same thing...he said no one in Houston
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 6 2009, 10:59 AM~12621560
> *Wasup Roll'n, do u have any distrubitors in da Houston/Pasadena tx area...if not Southside Hydraulics in Pasadena,Tx is down!!
> *


X8279902938290, PEOPLE LIKE LOTS OF HOPPIN ACTION HERE :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 6 2009, 03:27 PM~12623894
> *X8279902938290, PEOPLE LIKE LOTS OF HOPPIN ACTION HERE :biggrin:
> *


just got of the phone with south side! Houston will have them real soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Jan 6 2009, 02:55 PM~12623599
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey your in the new d.v.d :thumbsup: so i know you want about 150 copies! :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 6 2009, 03:58 PM~12624221
> *hey your in the new d.v.d :thumbsup: so i know you want about 150 copies! :biggrin:
> *


ok just puttin in the mail.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Jan 6 2009, 03:59 PM~12624240
> *ok just puttin in the mail.... :biggrin:
> *


paypal right? :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 6 2009, 05:57 PM~12624206
> *just got of the phone with south side! Houston will have them real soon!! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 6 2009, 04:05 PM~12624307
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 6 2009, 05:22 PM~12624515
> *:biggrin:
> *


Im Gonna have to buy one and see if my lincolns in it.. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 6 2009, 04:27 PM~12624571
> *Im Gonna have to buy one and see if my lincolns in it.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

where is my copy guey!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 6 2009, 05:23 PM~12625104
> *where is my copy guey!! :biggrin:
> *


its coming homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## 87LUXURY (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: best one yet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Truth (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 6 2009, 03:57 PM~12624206
> *just got of the phone with south side! Houston will have them real soon!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Jamal for lettin Southside be tha 1st in Houston/Pasadena...much respect!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 6 2009, 08:35 PM~12627135
> *Thanx Jamal for lettin Southside be tha 1st in Houston/Pasadena...much respect!!
> *


No thank you guy homie! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

wheres my copy brotha :biggrin: this is big juan from cg


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Jan 6 2009, 10:14 PM~12628567
> *wheres my copy brotha :biggrin: this is big juan from cg
> *


what it is juan? soon homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

how do i get a copy?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jan 7 2009, 12:20 AM~12629947
> *how do i get a copy?
> *


you can order through me pm sent! :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 6 2009, 01:27 AM~12619384
> *YOU MISSED ALOT OF HOPPING FRI-SAT-SUN.
> 
> 
> *


Shit frank, all the happened after we left, I wish I could have hung out more, but my ass was draggin...being sick and all...Hope footage will make it to vidoe :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 12:49 AM~12630085
> *Shit frank, all the happened after we left, I wish I could have hung out more, but my ass was draggin...being sick and all...Hope footage will make it to vidoe :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The Truth_@Jan 7 2009, 03:35 AM~12627135
> *Thanx Jamal for lettin Southside be tha 1st in Houston/Pasadena...much respect!!
> *


Good to see people out here getting them.he really is the best out here doing it right now.And he'll come out here to the midwest,or south into texas,he's everywhere. :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2009, 08:00 AM~12631033
> *Good to see people out here getting them.he really is the best out here doing it right now.And he'll come out here to the midwest,or south into texas,he's everywhere. :0
> *


 :biggrin: More and more people are starting to see what you are talking about slowly but surly!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 7 2009, 08:21 AM~12631124
> *:biggrin: More and more people are starting to see what you are talking about slowly but surly!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 5 2009, 04:40 PM~12610480
> *Man! Got another Video for you guys and girls! This one has some of the best footage Ive shoot!! Big John & Todd has a on going Battle in this one! Yes it has the el central hop that everyone's been waiting for! The MIDWEST Man! You Guys Put it down in this Video there are 4 shows from the MIDWEST on this d.v.d! AZ also put it down, Bubba and Mando put in a lot of work on this one! I cant forget about the Vegas Hop (majestics C.C Picnic) A must See! Q.O.Q is set to be released 01.22.09! I am taking Pre orders Now through 01.15.09  Pre orders will be sent out 01.17.09! Here is a sneek peek of my new D.V.D!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Jamal post the price each and shipping and your paypal addy . i know i want a copy and probably a few others thats gonna want a copy


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 7 2009, 10:24 AM~12632093
> *Jamal post the price each and shipping and your paypal addy . i know i want a copy and probably a few others thats gonna want a copy
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 7 2009, 09:00 AM~12631033
> *Good to see people out here getting them.he really is the best out here doing it right now.And he'll come out here to the midwest,or south into texas,he's everywhere. :0
> *


x 1,000,000 :biggrin:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS GOOD HOMEY.... I WILL BE GIVING YOU A CALL TO PLACE MY ORDER....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Jan 7 2009, 04:03 PM~12635352
> *WHATS GOOD HOMEY.... I WILL BE GIVING YOU A CALL TO PLACE MY ORDER....
> *


:wave: :yes:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

dam 12 video's & no tre yet..i guess i must be chip'n out to much too get that cover
lol..lol i guess it's jus not good enough :0


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 7 2009, 05:23 PM~12636179
> *dam 12 video's & no tre yet..i guess i must be chip'n out to much too get that cover
> lol..lol i guess it's jus not good enough :0
> *


 :nono: one of the best!! :biggrin: I told you what to do!  I'm waiting :nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 7 2009, 05:28 PM~12636224
> *:nono: one of the best!! :biggrin:  I told you what to do!   I'm waiting :nicoderm:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:  :nicoderm: it;s coo holms


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 7 2009, 06:00 PM~12636501
> *:dunno:  :dunno:    :nicoderm: it;s coo holms
> *


 :uh: i got you :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

PAYMENT SENT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 7 2009, 07:22 PM~12637305
> *PAYMENT SENT
> *


payment received!! :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

i need a couple of these and 1 more of 11.


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Rollin :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

What's up Rollin :wave: :wave:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Jan 8 2009, 07:00 AM~12641320
> *What's up Rollin :wave: :wave:
> *


What it is Homie? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Jan 8 2009, 12:54 AM~12640666
> *i need a couple of these and 1 more of 11.
> *


 :biggrin: i got you! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 7 2009, 03:21 PM~12631124
> *:biggrin: More and more people are starting to see what you are talking about slowly but surly!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


The turtle wins the fuckin race not the rabbit. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 8 2009, 10:15 AM~12642373
> *The turtle wins the fuckin race not the rabbit. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 8 2009, 07:45 PM~12647036
> *:biggrin:
> *


where is the videos at :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

I TOLD YOU U SHOULD OF STAYED. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 8 2009, 08:14 PM~12647289
> *where is the videos at :biggrin:
> *


on the way :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 8 2009, 11:40 PM~12649883
> *I TOLD YOU U SHOULD OF STAYED. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah tell me about! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WAY TO SET IT OFF J. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!!!

BLACK TRUUCHA IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 9 2009, 08:25 AM~12651541
> *WAY TO SET IT OFF J. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!!!
> 
> BLACK TRUUCHA IN THE HOUSE
> *


 :biggrin: thanks homie!


----------



## EASTSIDA (Sep 18, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BITCH!!!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EASTSIDA_@Jan 9 2009, 01:24 PM~12653747
> *LOOKING GOOD BITCH!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Rollin you send that video to me yet


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 9 2009, 02:09 PM~12654127
> *Rollin you send that video to me yet
> *


 :no: not out yet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## WORLD CLASS (May 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Jan 10 2009, 12:35 AM~12660157
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 9 2009, 11:40 PM~12659730
> *BUMP
> *


BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

ROLL N
IS DEDICATED RIDERZ TOY DRIVE/HOP ON VOL.12 ?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Jan 10 2009, 02:51 PM~12663481
> *ROLL N
> IS DEDICATED RIDERZ TOY DRIVE/HOP ON VOL.12 ?
> *


yes sir! you can see it in the preview!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 10 2009, 10:05 PM~12666629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

4 days left for Pre-orders!!!


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 11 2009, 10:58 AM~12669150
> *4 days left for Pre-orders!!!
> *


will place order tomorrow homie


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jan 11 2009, 03:43 PM~12671447
> *will place order tomorrow homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 12 2009, 03:29 PM~12678358
> *:biggrin:
> *


I'll take 100. :biggrin: Best videos out there.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 11 2009, 10:58 AM~12669150
> *4 days left for Pre-orders!!!
> *


I'll call you tonight or tomorrow!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2009, 03:32 PM~12681547
> *I'll take 100. :biggrin: Best videos out there.
> *


Payment Received!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 12 2009, 03:36 PM~12681580
> *I'll call you tonight or tomorrow!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

you send out that video homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 13 2009, 12:10 AM~12682581
> *Payment Received!! :biggrin:
> *


Damn thats fast i didn't even send it yet. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Jan 12 2009, 05:38 PM~12682849
> *you send out that video homie... :biggrin:
> *


no out yet!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 12 2009, 07:24 PM~12684088
> *Damn thats fast i didn't even send it yet. :biggrin:
> *


you right! my bad! Pay up sucka!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i got five on it .... ugh i mean i got 5 of them coming  

thanks Jamal!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 13 2009, 12:30 AM~12688829
> *i got five on it .... ugh i mean i got 5 of them coming
> 
> thanks Jamal!
> *


Thank you homie! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

2 Days Left To Pre-Order!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 13 2009, 05:07 PM~12694500
> *2 Days Left To Pre-Order!! :biggrin:
> *



YO GET ONE TO MY BRO NEXT TIME YOU STOP BY THE SHOP 
THANKS


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Chris_@Jan 13 2009, 06:12 PM~12695138
> *YO GET ONE TO MY BRO NEXT TIME YOU STOP BY THE SHOP
> THANKS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 14 2009, 09:28 AM~12700597
> *:biggrin:
> *


Paypal sent bro.. TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 14 2009, 11:07 AM~12701825
> *Paypal sent bro.. TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup rollin don't forget to send one to ohio :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

DAMN THAT VIDEO WAS TIGHT!!!....THE "TRUUCHA" I GOT FROM YOU!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 14 2009, 06:39 PM~12705816
> *DAMN THAT VIDEO WAS TIGHT!!!....THE "TRUUCHA" I GOT FROM YOU!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jan 14 2009, 06:28 PM~12705722
> *Wuzup rollin don't forget to send one to ohio :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

1 Day Left To Pre-Order Your Volume.12! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 14 2009, 06:58 PM~12706069
> *1 Day Left To Pre-Order Your Volume.12! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 14 2009, 09:12 PM~12708814
> *:biggrin:
> *


wasap jamal


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jan 14 2009, 10:13 PM~12708828
> *wasap jamal
> *


 :wave:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

hurry up already


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 15 2009, 02:32 AM~12710408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Put a Vol.12 in the auction


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jan 15 2009, 12:09 AM~12710212
> *hurry up already
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Jan 15 2009, 12:54 AM~12710534
> *Put a Vol.12 in the auction
> *


:biggrin: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250357896550 Even Better!!!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 15 2009, 11:17 AM~12712102
> *:biggrin: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250357896550 Even Better!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man! They are almost ready! Over 1000 Videos! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR ALL PRE-ORDER SALES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 15 2009, 11:46 AM~12713311
> *TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR ALL PRE-ORDER SALES!!!! :biggrin:
> *



damn it my bills broke me :angry: i'll get it later. is Ron gonna have them at the shop?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 15 2009, 11:52 AM~12713375
> *damn it my bills broke me :angry:  i'll get it later. is Ron gonna have them at the shop?
> *


 :0 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 15 2009, 05:46 PM~12713311
> *TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR ALL PRE-ORDER SALES!!!! :biggrin:
> *


cool when they start shipping?

... i hope you send them alphabetically by last name starting with the a's


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 15 2009, 12:45 PM~12713301
> *Man! They are almost ready! Over 1000 Videos! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


can't wait homie!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 15 2009, 06:45 PM~12713301
> *Man! They are almost ready! Over 1000 Videos! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 Damn man you know here in K.C. when your doing it big they call you a Whale, kinda like a fish but bigger.LOL j/k 




















Really just having fun. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 15 2009, 02:51 PM~12714880
> *can't wait homie!!!
> *


SOON MY FRIEND!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 15 2009, 03:01 PM~12714994
> *:0  :0  :0 Damn man you know here in K.C. when your doing it big they call you a Whale, kinda like a fish but bigger.LOL  j/k
> Really just having fun. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 15 2009, 03:01 PM~12714994
> *:0  :0  :0 Damn man you know here in K.C. when your doing it big they call you a Whale, kinda like a fish but bigger.LOL  j/k
> Really just having fun. :biggrin:
> *


well jamal does look like a whale!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 15 2009, 04:20 PM~12715640
> *well jamal does look like a whale!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm sorry Ray but you are right this time!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 15 2009, 04:23 PM~12715678
> *I'm sorry Ray but you are right this time!!
> *


 :roflmao: good shit jamal...keep pushin!!..


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 15 2009, 04:24 PM~12715686
> *:roflmao: good shit jamal...keep pushin!!..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 15 2009, 04:20 PM~12715640
> *well jamal does look like a whale!! :biggrin:
> *


i didnt wanna say it haha :biggrin: 


jamal il be in touch to grab a few copies homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

can't wait Homie


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 15 2009, 05:25 PM~12715691
> *:biggrin:
> *


Does it have the foot race that happened in KC on it, that shit was funny... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 15 2009, 04:40 PM~12715827
> *i didnt wanna say it haha  :biggrin:
> jamal il be in touch to grab a few copies homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 15 2009, 05:00 PM~12716002
> *Does it have the foot race that happened in KC on it, that shit was funny... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :no:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 15 2009, 04:53 PM~12715926
> *can't wait Homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## !?WHO?! (Apr 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by !?WHO?!_@Jan 15 2009, 09:26 PM~12718758
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 15 2009, 11:00 PM~12716002
> *Does it have the foot race that happened in KC on it, that shit was funny... :biggrin:
> *


i gotta copy ..lol... 24.99 on dvd


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 16 2009, 11:52 AM~12723534
> *i gotta copy ..lol... 24.99  on dvd
> *


 :biggrin: ill take 2!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 16 2009, 06:05 PM~12723643
> *:biggrin:  ill take 2!!! :biggrin:
> *


i couldnt charge 24.99 

it dont have the dope beats on it ,,


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 16 2009, 12:32 PM~12723884
> *i couldnt charge 24.99
> 
> it dont have the dope beats on it ,,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 15 2009, 04:20 PM~12715640
> *well jamal does look like a whale!! :biggrin:
> *


where u been ese :cheesy:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

hurry up joto :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jan 16 2009, 09:00 PM~12728597
> *hurry up joto :biggrin:
> *


que onda verguilla?JAMAL hurry the [email protected]#k up............!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## compita (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 15 2009, 04:24 PM~12715686
> *:roflmao: good shit jamal...keep pushin!!..
> *


damn like that RAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!QUE ONDA GUEY?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Bump for the best lowrider dvd's out!!!


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toons+Jan 16 2009, 08:55 PM~12728560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillen guey,got a job finally hahaha!...after 3 1/2 yrs..about time huh... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Jan 16 2009, 09:00 PM~12728597
> *hurry up joto :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: tuesday!! culo!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by compita_@Jan 16 2009, 09:06 PM~12728650
> *que onda verguilla?JAMAL hurry the [email protected]#k up............!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 17 2009, 10:53 PM~12737590
> *:thumbsup: tuesday!! culo!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP POOOO-TOE :biggrin: I SEE U MADE IT HOME


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jan 17 2009, 10:56 PM~12737603
> *WHATS UP POOOO-TOE :biggrin: I SEE U MADE IT HOME
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

I NEED MORE DVDS IM SOLD OUT


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jan 17 2009, 10:59 PM~12737630
> *I NEED MORE DVDS IM SOLD OUT
> *


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 17 2009, 11:02 PM~12737643
> *
> *


pm me were i can get the new dvd in l.a


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Jan 18 2009, 04:59 AM~12737630
> *I NEED MORE DVDS IM SOLD OUT
> *


oh

so everybody in la has seen it?
so much for a pre sale release huh?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 18 2009, 09:53 AM~12739481
> *oh
> 
> so everybody in la has seen it?
> ...


 :uh: no he referring to vol.11!! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

Wuzup rollin u send da dvd out yet :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

They on the way?


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

whut up rollin good videoes dawg :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
cant wait to see vol 12


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*ALL PRE-ORDERS SHOULD BE RECEIVED BY THURSDAY!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 19 2009, 05:56 AM~12747177
> *They on the way?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jan 18 2009, 02:31 PM~12741292
> *Wuzup rollin u send da dvd out yet :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 18 2009, 09:57 AM~12739511
> *:uh:  no he referring to vol.11!! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH VOL.11 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 19 2009, 12:59 PM~12749037
> *ALL PRE-ORDERS SHOULD BE RECEIVED BY THURSDAY! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 19 2009, 11:59 AM~12749037
> *ALL PRE-ORDERS SHOULD BE RECEIVED BY THURSDAY! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 19 2009, 11:59 AM~12749037
> *ALL PRE-ORDERS SHOULD BE RECEIVED BY THURSDAY! :biggrin:
> *


sweet cant wait homie thanks again for hookin em up


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 20 2009, 04:47 PM~12763263
> *sweet cant wait homie thanks again for hookin em up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP for the homie!!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

nothing today ... tommorrow is thursday ..


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 21 2009, 09:27 AM~12770080
> *BUMP for the homie!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 19 2009, 12:59 PM~12749037
> *ALL PRE-ORDERS SHOULD BE RECEIVED BY THURSDAY! :biggrin:
> *


me 2


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 22 2009, 08:14 AM~12780600
> *me 2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Got mine today


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: just got it today..


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 22 2009, 03:20 PM~12783941
> *Got mine today
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@Jan 22 2009, 03:26 PM~12784000
> *:thumbsup: just got it today..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Got it today, puttin it on right now.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

didnt get mine yet hopefully 2mora :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

wass up rolln did you send ours yet ?shoul I be receiving them here soon?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

got mine today also , i checked out the local stuff ofallon mo ,k.c. and stl louis ,mo 

now i gotta sit down and watch it as a whole


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 19 2009, 12:00 PM~12749042
> *:yes:
> *


WHAT I NEED TO DO YALL' I WANT ONE..... DONT HAVE PAY PAL CAN I SEND A MONEY ORDER TO ONE OF YALL' :dunno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jan 23 2009, 07:24 AM~12790649
> *WHAT I NEED TO DO YALL' I WANT ONE..... DONT HAVE PAY PAL CAN I SEND A MONEY ORDER TO ONE OF YALL' :dunno:
> *


street riders have them!! :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 23 2009, 08:40 AM~12790739
> *street riders have them!! :biggrin:
> *


whutz up bro!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2009, 07:43 AM~12790759
> *whutz up bro!!!
> *


What it is?


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*ALL C.O.D Order will be going Out Today! SO if you want one But don't have PayPal now is the time to do it!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 23 2009, 08:43 AM~12790767
> *What it is?
> *


 :biggrin: chillin' bro!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2009, 08:10 AM~12790904
> *:biggrin: chillin' bro!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 23 2009, 12:59 PM~12792416
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey roll'n saw the video. and it's a stucc fest! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 23 2009, 11:12 AM~12792524
> *hey roll'n saw the video. and it's a stucc fest! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 23 2009, 11:59 AM~12792416
> *:biggrin:
> *


Just got the videos... can't watch it until tonight though, gotz to take my ass to work!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 23 2009, 01:27 PM~12792676
> *
> *


the 64 wagon. :biggrin: it's right!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 23 2009, 11:34 AM~12792749
> *the 64 wagon. :biggrin:  it's right!
> *


that's south side cruisers in Chicago! :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 23 2009, 10:12 AM~12792524
> *hey roll'n saw the video. and it's a stucc fest! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yessad:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 23 2009, 12:56 PM~12793488
> *:0  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

sup jaml..saw the video,its off the chain fool!...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

just got mine in thanks agin for the hook up homie gunna watch it now :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Jan 23 2009, 01:17 PM~12793686
> *sup jaml..saw the video,its off the chain fool!...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 23 2009, 03:23 PM~12794914
> *just got mine in thanks agin for the hook up homie gunna watch it now  :biggrin:
> *


let me what u think!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jan 23 2009, 02:24 PM~12790649
> *WHAT I NEED TO DO YALL' I WANT ONE..... DONT HAVE PAY PAL CAN I SEND A MONEY ORDER TO ONE OF YALL' :dunno:
> *


Holla chris they should be here soon. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 23 2009, 07:39 PM~12796588
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 23 2009, 02:47 PM~12793403
> *that's south side cruisers in Chicago! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 23 2009, 06:47 PM~12796656
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

they see me ROLL'N....


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Jan 23 2009, 11:58 PM~12799220
> *they see me ROLL'N....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEW VISION C.C (Nov 26, 2008)

VOL 12 WAS BAD ASS ROLL'N, GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 23 2009, 04:01 PM~12795274
> *let me what u think!
> *


shit hot homie you did good :biggrin: you even got me on vid haha thats cool :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Jan 24 2009, 08:33 AM~12800707
> *VOL 12 WAS BAD ASS ROLL'N, GOOD WORK :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 24 2009, 12:08 PM~12802048
> *shit hot homie you did good  :biggrin: you even got me on vid haha thats cool  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I like vol 12. :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jan 23 2009, 11:12 AM~12792524
> *hey roll'n saw the video. and it's a stucc fest! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GET THO'S MAGNETS OUT OF HERE..IT'S 09..IT'S NOT THE 90'S NO MORE :0 
DREAM TEAM..WE DONT TALK BOUT IT WE BE BOUT IT..STILL THE KING'S OF THIS SHIT
THAT'S RITE..COAST TO COAST..WE DO THE MOST


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

THE VIDEO IS REAL NICE :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 23 2009, 12:33 PM~12792746
> *Just got the videos... can't watch it until tonight though, gotz to take my ass to work!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Jamal!!! you outdoin' yourself homie!!! Good Shit... Vegas looks like it was the shit... :biggrin: Keep doin' your thang!!!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN_@Jan 24 2009, 04:51 PM~12803874
> *THE VIDEO IS REAL NICE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 24 2009, 05:51 PM~12804245
> *Damn Jamal!!! you outdoin' yourself homie!!! Good Shit... Vegas looks like it was the shit...  :biggrin: Keep doin' your thang!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *Thanks homie!!* :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 24 2009, 06:21 PM~12803702
> *GET THO'S MAGNETS OUT OF HERE..IT'S 09..IT'S NOT THE 90'S NO MORE :0
> DREAM TEAM..WE DONT TALK BOUT IT WE BE BOUT IT..STILL THE KING'S OF THIS SHIT
> THAT'S RITE..COAST TO COAST..WE DO THE MOST
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 23 2009, 04:02 PM~12795288
> *Holla chris they should be here soon. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

when can you bring us some videos jamal


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 24 2009, 11:21 PM~12803702
> *GET THO'S MAGNETS OUT OF HERE..IT'S 09..IT'S NOT THE 90'S NO MORE :0
> DREAM TEAM..WE DONT TALK BOUT IT WE BE BOUT IT..STILL THE KING'S OF THIS SHIT
> THAT'S RITE..COAST TO COAST..WE DO THE MOST
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:The next DREAM TEAM HOPPER OUT OF K.C.


































































Soon on vol 13. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 25 2009, 09:17 AM~12808246
> *when can you bring us some videos jamal
> *


TODAY HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 25 2009, 01:12 PM~12809501
> *TODAY HOMIE!!! :biggrin:
> *


me call you manana


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 25 2009, 10:57 PM~12814687
> *me call you manana
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 25 2009, 10:50 AM~12808658
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:The next DREAM TEAM HOPPER OUT OF K.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*:biggrin:*


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 26 2009, 02:39 PM~12819258
> * :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 26 2009, 02:15 PM~12819516
> *:nosad:
> *


 :biggrin: it will be there!


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 25 2009, 10:50 AM~12808658
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:The next DREAM TEAM HOPPER OUT OF K.C.
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 27 2009, 03:15 PM~12831321
> *looks clean
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

HEY ROLLIN DID OG JERRY GET AT YOU ABOUT OHKLAHOMA? HE MISPLACED YOUR # SUNDAY AND CALLED ME FOR IT TODAY :dunno:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jan 27 2009, 04:09 PM~12831954
> *HEY ROLLIN DID OG JERRY GET AT YOU ABOUT OHKLAHOMA? HE MISPLACED YOUR # SUNDAY AND CALLED ME FOR IT TODAY :dunno:
> *


:biggrin: *Yes sir he Did thanks for your help Homie!!! ill get that video to you soon enough!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:ugh:


----------



## Certified Ryda (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 28 2009, 05:48 PM~12840249
> *:ugh:
> *


dam no phone call


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Certified Ryda_@Jan 28 2009, 05:56 PM~12840926
> *dam no phone call
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 28 2009, 04:48 PM~12840249
> *:ugh:
> *


goood ass video rollin keepn coming


----------



## 6show4 (Dec 8, 2006)

watched new rolln video today :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

good video just seen it earlier thanks keep me posted on the next one good stuff


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 28 2009, 09:51 PM~12844066
> *goood ass video rollin keepn coming
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 6show4_@Jan 28 2009, 10:21 PM~12844535
> *watched new rolln video today :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jan 29 2009, 12:33 AM~12845807
> *good video just seen it earlier thanks keep me posted on the next one good stuff
> *


*will do homie!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jan 29 2009, 01:33 AM~12845807
> *good video just seen it earlier thanks keep me posted on the next one good stuff
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

just got it


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 29 2009, 11:06 AM~12848666
> *just got it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$ (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks for da video homie is off da hook


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 507$MR.jr$_@Jan 29 2009, 04:38 PM~12851777
> *thanks for da video homie is off da hook
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZ state-city CG_@Jan 29 2009, 07:49 PM~12853543
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 29 2009, 07:29 PM~12853348
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 28 2009, 09:51 PM~12844066
> *goood ass video rollin keepn coming
> *


x1000 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 29 2009, 09:14 PM~12854545
> *x1000 :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks Homie!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 30 2009, 09:38 PM~12863579
> *
> *


 :biggrin: *What it is toons?*


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Got mine today :biggrin: Good footage Roll'n :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 31 2009, 03:18 PM~12868542
> *Got mine today :biggrin:  Good footage Roll'n :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 31 2009, 04:20 PM~12868557
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whutz Good bro??? :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64 (Sep 13, 2008)

OHH YA'LL FORGOT ABOUT HER, HOW COULD YOU, :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I KNOW ITS GETTING STUCK, BUT THATS RIGHT NOW, JUST LETTING YOU KNOW WHAT WE WRKN WITH.. :yes: :yes: :yes: :tongue: :tongue: THIS IS FOOTAGE FROM 2DAY..


vol. 13 ready! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 31 2009, 04:50 PM~12869049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

got my dvd yesterday rollin.. lookin good...


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Just got them rollin,another good vid. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 1 2009, 02:12 PM~12875020
> *Just got them rollin,another good vid. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 2 2009, 02:37 AM~12876893
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Midwest baby. :biggrin: I still say that was the best hopp ever in the midwest. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 1 2009, 07:37 PM~12876893
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## AZLincolnFan (Mar 17, 2006)

just got done watchin this one. Good shit roll'n :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ (Apr 3, 2006)

IT'S ALLRIGHT I GUESS :biggrin:


----------



## hotlink80 (Jun 13, 2007)

looks good do i just paypal u to get a copy


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotlink80_@Feb 2 2009, 07:36 PM~12886640
> *looks good do i just paypal u to get a copy
> *


*yes sir!! here is the address :thumbsdown: below for pay pal! Hey south side cruises have them if they are near you!!*


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I've watched it a few times. Good footage, I love the shit talkin and the non show footage.


----------



## 806riderboy (Jan 9, 2009)

great vids watch 11,12 erry night :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 2 2009, 10:16 PM~12889349
> *I've watched it a few times. Good footage, I love the shit talkin and the non show footage.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 806riderboy_@Feb 2 2009, 10:29 PM~12889546
> *great vids watch 11,12 erry night  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jan 5 2009, 01:40 PM~12610480
> *Man! Got another Video for you guys and girls! This one has some of the best footage Ive shoot!! Big John & Todd has a on going Battle in this one! Yes it has the el central hop that everyone's been waiting for! The MIDWEST Man! You Guys Put it down in this Video there are 4 shows from the MIDWEST on this d.v.d! AZ also put it down, Bubba and Mando put in a lot of work on this one! I cant forget about the Vegas Hop (majestics C.C Picnic) A must See! Q.O.Q is set to be released 01.22.09! I am taking Pre orders Now through 01.15.09  Pre orders will be sent out 01.17.09! Here is a sneek peek of my new D.V.D!!!
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price? :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 3 2009, 08:35 AM~12891720
> *whats the price? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: pm sent!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 3 2009, 08:47 AM~12891832
> *:biggrin: pm sent!!
> *


Hey Homie just got mine in the mail today


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 3 2009, 03:35 PM~12891720
> *whats the price? :biggrin:
> *


Damn i like this video.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 3 2009, 01:45 PM~12894412
> *Hey Homie just got mine in the mail today
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 3 2009, 01:49 PM~12894449
> *Damn i like this video.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Got mine in the mail yesterday :biggrin: Watched it last night  
fucking wicked Homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 4 2009, 10:19 PM~12911042
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN ON THE VIDEO.. ITS A GOOD 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 3 2009, 02:35 PM~12891720
> *whats the price? :biggrin:
> *


the pre order price was twenty three doll hairs ..

but double check with mr. roll'n him self first


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Feb 4 2009, 10:23 PM~12911108
> *GOOD LOOKIN ON THE VIDEO.. ITS A GOOD 1  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: *No Problem. Glad You Like It!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Feb 5 2009, 12:29 AM~12912179
> *the pre order price was twenty three doll hairs ..
> 
> but double check with mr. roll'n him self first
> *


*He already ordered! Thanks Homie!!* :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 5 2009, 11:39 PM~12922589
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

RAW ! RAW ! RAW ! IF YOU LIKE HOPPIN' THIS IS THE VIDEO, AND THAT MID-WEST, WEST COAST THANG IS GONA BE THE HOTEST THANG GOIN' DOWN THIS SUMMER :machinegun: :thumbsup: but only one thing rollin, put more ridin' style music when you edit. sometimes to make your video more better to me i play my own music. west coast for me........CUBE, MC WREN (kizz my black ass) DRE, MAD CJ MAC, MACK 10, MC EIHT, CRAZY TOON MIX TAPE, EASTSIDERS, DAZ, KING TEE, KAUSION, KAM, DUB C, DUC DOWN, ECT. >>>>LOW RIDE MUSIC<<< just a lil feed back you wanted :biggrin: (((((((PEACE)))))))







BUY NOW !!!!! YOU BUY NOW AND LEAVE


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

just saw rolln 12, it was good :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 7 2009, 10:45 AM~12934248
> *just saw rolln 12, it was good  :biggrin:
> *


Tahnks Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 7 2009, 09:33 AM~12933854
> *RAW ! RAW ! RAW ! IF YOU LIKE HOPPIN' THIS IS THE VIDEO, AND THAT MID-WEST, WEST COAST THANG IS GONA BE THE HOTEST THANG GOIN' DOWN THIS SUMMER :machinegun:  :thumbsup: but only one thing rollin, put more ridin' style music when you edit. sometimes to make your video more better to me i play my own music. west coast for me........CUBE, MC WREN (kizz my black ass) DRE, MAD CJ MAC, MACK 10, MC EIHT, CRAZY TOON MIX TAPE, EASTSIDERS, DAZ, KING TEE, KAUSION, KAM, DUB C, DUC DOWN, ECT. >>>>LOW RIDE MUSIC<<< just a lil feed back you wanted  :biggrin: (((((((PEACE)))))))
> BUY NOW !!!!!  YOU BUY NOW AND LEAVE
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

look man you need to put footage of the foor races!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

just got it. going to see :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big ray_@Feb 7 2009, 12:21 PM~12934767
> *look man you need to put footage of the foot races!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: * if i could i would!! i can run and film!! Everything would be a blur!!!*


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 7 2009, 10:03 PM~12938506
> *:biggrin:  if i could i would!! i can run and film!! Everything would be a blur!!!
> *


i got $500 :0 on my worker (big nut) on a race :0 in ur town az lmk when u ready :biggrin: and he only weighs 225lbs :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Feb 11 2009, 10:03 PM~12979181
> *i got $500  :0 on my worker (big nut) on a race :0  in ur town az lmk when u ready :biggrin: and he only weighs 225lbs :biggrin:
> *


hno: * Man! Im gonna have to think about that one!! OK BET!!!! I think You should double up on the bet* :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup rollin :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 12 2009, 08:16 AM~12981893
> *sup rollin :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 7 2009, 12:16 PM~12934728
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I WISH I HAD ONE??? :worship: :worship: :yessad: I GUSS MY CAR DONT DO ENUFF?????????


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 15 2009, 03:21 PM~13010460
> *I WISH I HAD ONE??? :worship:  :worship:  :yessad: I GUSS MY CAR DONT DO ENUFF?????????
> *


Come on with that switch!!! p.m me your Addy!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 15 2009, 10:21 PM~13010460
> *I WISH I HAD ONE??? :worship:  :worship:  :yessad: I GUSS MY CAR DONT DO ENUFF?????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;WHAT UP MAN;;;;;;;;;HOLA''''BIG AL;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;HEY THERE A BIG HOP MARCH 15''';


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 12 2009, 07:19 AM~12981597
> *hno:  Man! Im gonna have to think about that one!! OK BET!!!! I think You should double up on the bet :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP ROLLIN :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 15 2009, 08:43 PM~13012896
> *;;;;;WHAT UP MAN;;;;;;;;;HOLA''''BIG  AL;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;HEY THERE A BIG HOP MARCH 15''';
> *


Ok homie ! Were is it? I think ill be in dallas/fortworth texas!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## STL.CLOWNIN (Aug 20, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THE MIDWEST PUT IT DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: 






DAM IT!! ITS............XAVIER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: GOOD SHIT THOUGH


----------



## mayday (Jan 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;MAKE SURE U BE THER ROLLIN, LOTS OF GOOD HOPPING THAT DAY


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU KNOW WE GOT YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

HELL YEAH!! :biggrin: HOP WUT U GOT!...LETS SEE WUTS OUT DER THIS YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 20 2009, 08:53 PM~13064630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: where is my name or logo for the flier? :biggrin: J/k


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2009, 08:49 AM~13235101
> *QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM)
> blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please
> *


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 22 2009, 01:33 PM~13076956
> *:uh: where is my name or logo for the flier? :biggrin: J/k
> *


Sup ROLLIN 
Decals homie  :wave:


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

bump


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Mar 10 2009, 06:07 PM~13240502
> *Sup ROLLIN
> Decals homie      :wave:
> *


Man! I dont have anyone that can make stickers right now but im looking! People that i found want to much for stickers! but i will get u something!!!


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 22 2009, 01:33 PM~13076956
> *:uh: where is my name or logo for the flier? :biggrin: J/k
> *



WUT UP HOMIE :biggrin: I'LL GET IT ON THERE NO DOUBT  :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 12 2009, 04:59 PM~13262914
> *Man! I dont have anyone that can make stickers right now but im looking! People that i found want to much for stickers! but i will get u something!!!
> *


GET THEM STICKERS MADE ROLLIN..........stop BULLSHITTIN!


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 12 2009, 04:59 PM~13262914
> *Man! I dont have anyone that can make stickers right now but im looking! People that i found want to much for stickers! but i will get u something!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Mar 16 2009, 08:52 AM~13293893
> *GET THEM STICKERS MADE ROLLIN..........stop BULLSHITTIN!
> 
> 
> ...


Sound Good Homie! But $7.00 a sticker is a lot for me to be giving away! My last Guy did them for $1-3! That's coo! So if you serious when you say u will meet or beat anyones prices then what's up? :biggrin:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:wave: Roll'N


----------



## lil jo3l (Dec 1, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OZN1IgQlHvA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OZN1IgQlHvA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

rolling give big fish a call he's got a guy who does stickers real cheap


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 17 2009, 08:33 AM~13303685
> *Sound Good Homie! But $7.00 a sticker is a lot for me to be giving away! My last Guy did them for $1-3! That's coo! So if you serious when you say u will meet or beat anyones prices then what's up? :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW AND YOU KNOW HE DIDNT DO THEM FOR $1-3 A STICKER FOR THE SIZE THAT YOU DO! ROLLIN COME ON NOW...........


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

Can you pm me a price for volumes 1-12


----------

